# ie8 browser hijacked



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 11, 2009)

ok my dumb ass house mate has somehow got my ie8 browser hijacked (dodgy pr0n ? ) now whenever i start it up and go to certain pages i get this message :

Warning! Visiting this site may harm your computer! 
This web site probably contains malicious software program, which can cause damage to your computer or perform actions without your permission. Your computer may be infected after visiting such web site.


ive had a google and it seems its another one of personal antivirus guise's

only thing is, this isn'nt being picked up avast, spybot s+d or windows malicious software removal tool. 

just downloading NOD32 now, any other suggestions.

doesnt seem to be anything else installed, ive checked start up with msconfig and checked all running processes in taskmgr and theres nothing out of the ordinary, seems to me its embedded something into ie8.

its just kind of annoying now.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 11, 2009)

MalwareBytes Anti-malware, It's a godsend.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

CCleaner?
Combofix?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 11, 2009)

well carried out umpteen scans and nothing was picked up, ive just reset ie8 back to default settings for all users and so far that seems to have done the trick, maybe it was just something stiored in the temp folder ?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you have the above mentioned freewares?
if not, get them and feel very very safe


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, no knock on other Antivirus-Antispyware programs. I have used at least half of them successfully at one time or another. I've been using Windows Live One Care since 2007 and I haven't had any issues since! I'd recommend you try Morro, which is free and is due out real soon.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 11, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> well carried out umpteen scans and nothing was picked up, ive just reset ie8 back to default settings for all users and so far that seems to have done the trick, maybe it was just something stiored in the temp folder ?



Did you use malware bytes and nothing found?


----------



## twilyth (Jun 11, 2009)

sounds like your hosts file was corrupted.  There is software that will lock the hosts file for you - can't remember the name.  Some firewall/av programs will also give you this option.  Try the Avira premium suite.  It's free for 30 days.  They also have a free version IIRC.  http://www.avira.com/


----------

